# debian



## Cstar (22. April 2002)

geht mal auf  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/
Was soll ich mir dort runterladen?
Wie groß ist die debian-distribution überhaupt?
(sorry ich hab keine ahnung von linux!)
Darum brauch ich von euch ein paar tipps!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. April 2002)

Also als Anfänger würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen Debian Linux zu nehmen. Ist eine komplizierte Version von Linux da man da noch alles von Hand machen muss.

Nimm lieber mal SuSE Evaluation für den Anfang. Da kannst Du Linux schonmal ausprobieren. Wenn es Dir gefällt steigst Du auf die Personal oder Professional um. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur noch RedHat oder Mandrake anbieten.


----------



## Cypher (24. April 2002)

Hi,

also hier ist mal ein guter Link: 

http://www.linuxinfozentrum.ch/

dort kannst du unter anderen auch nachlesen welcher USER du möglicherweise bist und welche Distribution für dich in Frage kommt. Dann weißt du ungefähr auf welche du dich einlassen kannst.

Das Debian nur was für Profis ist kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe damals auch meine ersten Berührungen mit Linux unter DEbian gemacht und die waren eigentlich alle Positiv, aber es gibt halt einige, die wollen alles lieber gleich auf einer grafischen Oberfläche kennenlernen.

Man muss eben wissen was man will.

HTH

Post Scriptum: Falls du dich für Debian entscheidest, dann kannst du ja dir die ix86 Version ziehn. Am besten Woody die Version ist schon ziemlich stable und fast schon fertig. Von Sid rate ich dir als Einsteiger ab. Potato wäre noch eine Möglichkeit aber da musst du halt viele Pakete aktualisieren.


----------

